# Ryanair - can I amend a booking ?



## Daddy (25 Jun 2008)

Have booked a return flight to France at a cost of €175

Would now like to bring a child of 8 along.

The price of the return flight for 1 person is now approx € 75

Can I amend a booking with Ryanair and if so does the child fare amount to another € 175 or
€75 and is there any other charge involved.

Thanks.


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

Hi
You will not need to change your own booking, as you already have the ticket, so no point in amending it.
You will just need to get a ticket for the child (€75 if that is the current cost including extras)
Nicola


----------



## Daddy (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks - but a child naturally must be accompanied by an adult.

If I try to make a booking for the child system w'ont accept unless I book for an adult + a child.

Have already booked for an adult some weeks ago and now just want to add a child.
How to proceed ?


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

Yikes!
That I suspect will then involve phoning Ryan Air, and paying extra charges unfortunately for changing ticket.
Does anyone know if there is an option to add another passanger? i have never seen this option, but just in case...


----------



## Daddy (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks Nicola but phoning Ryanair is my last resort as it takes so long to get them on the line.


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

I know, but it will be your only option if there is no online option to add an extra passenger. Hopefully there is: why don't you go into your ticket reservation details to see the options for changes allowable, via your reservation number? 
I don't think I've ever seen it though, hopefully I am not correct.


----------



## Tartan_Man (25 Jun 2008)

Try Ryanair on this number during office hours.

01 249 7793.  They should be able to help ye out with adding a child to your adult ticket already purchased.


----------



## Daddy (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks Tartan Man.

Did that - what I have to do is book the child in as an adult.

Then ring the number you gave me and advise them that it is a child that will be travelling
with an already earlier booked in adult.   The reservation dept will advise the ticket desk at the airport.


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

Glad you got sorted.
As a matter of interest, did Ryan air take long to answer the phone? I note that's a Dublin number, not premium rate...


----------



## Daddy (25 Jun 2008)

About 5 minutes Nicola and thanks for your help also.


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

It's definitely worthwhile saving that number then, for future reference!
You weren't charged any extra then, if you weren't changing your ticket.
Enjoy France!
Nicola


----------

